# Setup Kindle Prior to Giving as a Gift?



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm leaning towards ordering a Kindle Fire for my wife as a Christmas present. Last year, we purchased WiFi Kindles for my parents and wanted to set them up in advance of given them. However, we realized that we didn't have their Amazon account information and thus left the devices in their original packaging. 

As my wife and I share an Amazon account, the same issue is not presented. She's not the most tech-savvy person and in the end, I'll probably end up setting it up for her. So, should I just do it in advance so it is ready out of the box or should I give her the opportunity to do so?


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

If it were me, I would say go ahead and set it up. You could get the unit connected to your wifi, the battery installed, the device registered, apps loaded and configured, etc so she can start to play as soon as she opens it.

However, some people don't like to have anyone open and play with their new gadgets, and if your wife feels this way, you better leave it in its original packaging.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I would also set it up in advance, but wait until the last minute to do so if you want to get the most out of the free Prime month.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd be disappointed if someone else opened my Fire before me. Part of the fun is setting everything up.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

durphy said:


> I'd be disappointed if someone else opened my Fire before me. Part of the fun is setting everything up.


This is how I feel. I think she'd rather it be ready to go . . . Famous last words.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phillip Visnansky said:


> I'm leaning towards ordering a Kindle Fire for my wife as a Christmas present. Last year, we purchased WiFi Kindles for my parents and wanted to set them up in advance of given them. However, we realized that we didn't have their Amazon account information and thus left the devices in their original packaging.
> 
> As my wife and I share an Amazon account, the same issue is not presented. She's not the most tech-savvy person and in the end, I'll probably end up setting it up for her. So, should I just do it in advance so it is ready out of the box or should I give her the opportunity to do so?


As you've said you will end up setting it up for her, I would say go ahead so she can start playing with it right away. I love setting things up, but I'm the techie in my family. If I couldn't do it myself, I wouldn't want to have my new toy taken from me to have to be set up before I could play with it on Christmas Day. I'd want to be able to dive right in and start using it. Nothing more frustrating than a toy that doesn't work.

Betsy


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

By the way, there wasn't really much to set up on my Fire.

*** If I were you, I'd go ahead and open it because that might be the only chance you'll get to play with it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You could open the box by using a knife to open the box where it's glued (instead of the rip strip). Set it all up for her, put it back in the box and glue it back together... Then she still gets the experience of opening it with the rip strip.. Also, if you want a better presentation, buy it from somewhere other than Amazon.. The ones in the stores have a nice little sleeve over the box with pictures on the front and back... When you buy it from Amazon, you just get the box with all the mailing labels all over it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> When you buy it from Amazon, you just get the box with all the mailing labels all over it.


I understand that if you tell Amazon it's a gift, they put it in another box and put the mailing labels on the box.

Betsy


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally I would have been so excited if when I opened my fire it was 
a. connected to the internet
b. CHARGED!
c. already in its case, because it would have been 3 fewer things I would have had to do and less time I would have been waiting to play.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

durphy said:


> By the way, there wasn't really much to set up on my Fire.
> 
> *** If I were you, I'd go ahead and open it because that might be the only chance you'll get to play with it.


This might be the best reason for me to set it up ahead of time!


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm buying my mom a Fire for Christmas. I'm going to get it charged  Christmas Eve, and get the wireless configured. Get it registered to her account, get the skin on, get it in the Oberon, and wrap it in a pretty box. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

